# Thoughts about VW EOS



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We are still thinking about Julie's new car and she wants an A3. She has set her sights on the Cab (for the moment - until we see it in the flesh), however I suggested possibly the EOS, where she can have a tin top/cab, higher spec'ed for less money.

What are people's experience with these. What is the load space like? Can you extend into the cabin by dropping the rear seats? We carry sailing gear around so boot space is relatively important.

I also prefer the idea of a tin-top to rag-top from both a security point of view and we live in a very exposed place where the car gets buffeted by gale force winds and driving rain.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I know someone who has just picked up a 2.0 T Sport (200ps), she loves it and the tin top is reassuring for security, she has Shadow Blue with Beige Leather and 17" 5 Spoke alloys, cost her Â£26k.

It looks really good in the flesh and it's built like a brick s**t house and very quick.

The A3 cab looks like a skip IMO


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw an A3 Cab on the raod a few weeks ago - may have been a press car as I didn't think they were 'out' yet.

I have to say I really didn't like it - but that may have been down to the fact it was white with a red cloth roof. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

I think Julie - Dave's other half - has had an Eos for a while though.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

My wife looked at the EOS some time ago, but unfortunately the boot space was very limited and not as large as we had hoped. What did surprise me was how it lost it's shape when the roof was up, it just didn't look right at all.

Internally it was very nice and I couldn't crib it to be fair, however, due to the lack of space, and element of practicality and indeed how it looked with the roof up we decided against it.

The A3 Cab is a better car IMO.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say, I don't really like the look of any of the CC variants with that 'cab forward' design.

But then I'm not a girl, so it's probably OK.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

My sister had one for about a month before rejecting it. I don't know all the ins and outs, but roof rattles, faults, electric faults were all involved. Still, I suppose there's a chance you get a lemon with any car you buy...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I have to say, I don't really like the look of any of the CC variants with that 'cab forward' design.
> 
> But then I'm not a girl, so it's probably OK.


Like he said. The EOS is just too _nothing_. It's on a golf V chassis, so won't be a shabby handler. But then so is the A3 cab on same chassis, and i have to say that I quite like the pics of it. I would take rag top over tin top any time (although i had a MK1 SLK when they were novel) as the top up looks are usually so much better than two part tin roofs.

A girl in my office has a tdi EOS, which she loves. A3 looks neater to me.

On a separate note i saw a BMW 1 series cab this am on M40. Not good.

Far too many folding steel roofs on ugly cars around at mo. - Focus, Volvo C70, Astra, Megane, 207cc. 307cc, Micra, Eos. All deeply unattractive. SLK and SL still in a diff class.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> On a separate note i saw a BMW 1 series cab this am on M40. Not good.


A friend phoned me up yesterday and was drooling over the Maserati Grandtourismo being unloaded into the showroom, then a 1 cab drove past and I could hear him gagging followed by a torrent of abuse to BMW for actually selling the car


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hmmn - I saw a 1 series Cab a couple of weeks ago at our local dealer and actually quitle liked it.

It was top down, though, so I can't comment on roof-up looks, but I thought at first glance it was good looking.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > On a separate note i saw a BMW 1 series cab this am on M40. Not good.
> ...


Coincidentally i was also passed by a very fast travelling Maserati GT this am. Looked absolutely lovely on the road.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive just sold a 2.0T EOS Individual after 7 months.

It does look very nice with the roof down, but I have to agree its not a thing of beauty with it up. Performance is OK but not stunning due to the weight and it wheelspins as soon as it drizzles. A lot worse than the MKV GTI for that.

Space wise I found it reasonably practical, struggled to get two sets of clubs in the boot though 

Main gripe would be the build quality. Lots of rattles and creaks from the dashboard area, especially with the roof down.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well after 18 months , 16k miles 2.0tdi sport she loves it high 50mpg , a few teething probs now sorted ,, she came home today with the roof down  , no the seats do not fold in just the middle thing unlocks for skis ,just see it 1st pic


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dave, I don't like that spoiler......... :lol:

Need a brew soon ?

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dave, I don't like that spoiler......... :lol:
> 
> Need a brew soon ?
> 
> Ian.


PM'nd you !!!!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This picture says it all.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

We looked at an Eos for my missus when they first came out, but discarded it as delivery was longer than we could handle and mega waiting list at the time.

May get one next time now ... superb car and once again the 2.0T engine works a treat !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> This picture says it all.


That may well have been the very car I saw. [smiley=sick2.gif]

Though I'm sure that in the right colour combo it would look a lot better.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> This picture says it all.


red and white ,never a good combo :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I saw an A3 Cab at the Brussels show - I liked it (but not with a red roof), What Car / Evo - can't remember which - tested one last month and they were surprised how much they liked it too.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Went and had a look at the 1 series cab and looks fine with the hood down but doesn't work with it up. The A3 I suspect is going to to be the same. 10th May is the launch date I'm told.


----------

